# Drug coverage for retirees with chronic diseases



## Jeff (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello! My wife and I are starting to consider retirement and I have a number of very basic questions. Here's the first one. 

We have been working in the US for nearly 20 years and are quite out of touch with Canada. We intend to retire to BC. We will not have any company pension from our current employer. I have IBD am on expensive medications that I will likely need for the rest of my life. I understand there will be a period of time after returning to Canada where I don't have coverage, but once that is out of the way and assuming that a specialist in Canada agrees I need to be on them, can I get assistance with the cost? In the US they cost my insurance over $100k/year. I'm sure they will be cheaper in Canada but I am hoping I won't have to pay for them out of pocket.

I've tried to do some research on the MSP in BC but I have not been able to find much information.

Thanks!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Hi, you need to research Pharmacare. You can register for it once you have registered for the Medical Services Plan. Your deductible will be based on your income. I have no idea whether your expensive medication will be covered. But here is a link to get you started. 

https://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/...c-residents/who-we-cover/fair-pharmacare-plan


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Often if your medication is not covered your doctor can get a better deal from the pharmaceutical company. In my wifes case a 10k infusion cost us only $2k.


----------



## Jeff (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks! I found a PharmaCare deductible calculator and apparently our maximum yearly out-of-pocket would be something like $5k or so. That's good enough. I just wanted to make sure I couldn't be on the hook for $50k or something!


----------

